# Mini-clams



## Kaikoura (Apr 1, 2007)

I was browsing around on aqualandpetsplus.com and found an article on mini-clams. I read on it that they eat algae from the water, and I wanted to ask and cross-reference that here.

Even though they probably won't do a whole lot, I thought about getting a couple for my turtle's tank. I'm aware he'll probably try to eat them, but I could get a weighted container and put holes in it so water passes through it, but doesn't allow the turtle to reach them. (Holes much too small for him to get his head stuck, either, but a lot of them so it keeps the water flowing and fresh.)

Any suggestions? I thought it'd be a good idea, since they're fresh-water, and I have a tank full of algae. I don't want to use algae fix, since I use the same water for all of my plants, and I don't want to cause any problems with the chemicals.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, i was told it is near impossible to keep clams aliv ein captivity unless you feed them with a tube full of brine shrimp as fish tanks dont contain enough matter for them to survive, let alone thrive.


----------



## Kaikoura (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I've found several sources about them. They're not full-sized clams, just the little ones that usually don't get any larger than 2". Here are the links to the sites that I've found information at:

http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1642
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Mini-Clam .htm

As far as both say, they aren't hard to keep at all, as long as the water is clean and food is provided.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, that isnt what i've heard from people who kept them, but whatever.


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

i have five of them and i love them the do not open up but they do filter the water though


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

filter feeders, they feed on any particles in the water have heard mixed stories about them but good luck if you get them


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I get them by the handfuls from the river bank here. They are awesome for filtering out algae and microbes. 
I have about 10 in my turtle tank, without a barrier. They are happy as clams (sorry bad pun) living off the crumbs the piggys make when they eat. The turtle tank is in a direct 70% of the day sunny window and not 1 spec of algae. He doesn't try to eat them, but he will push them around like basket balls for fun, but they just slap shut & wait till he's done.
And yes, for you paranoids out there, I do quarantine then with a few feeder fish for 3 months. ;-)


----------

